# Post pictures of your naked rodents!!



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty please with a cherry on top? :flrt:

I loooooove naked rats, when I move out Im going to get a pair, would love to see piccies of naked rats!

So as not to discriminate, all other naked rodents are more than welcome! lol


----------



## gr33neyes (Sep 2, 2009)

My 2 hairless dumbo boys Kaal and Nanga:smile:


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Im not being horrible, are they all cold and weird when you touch them? Or all warm? Im just intrigued about how they survive as I know I get bloody cold in the middle of summer sometimes without clothes on in the night and that.
Do the other rats accept them too?
I had 2 rats about 2 years ago maybe 3 years. They were both husky rats, one was dark brown the other very light called Missy (light) and Angel (dark) they were lovely things and changed my mind completely about rats, Missy though got a tumor and the vet said to leave it as it didnt bother her and she was still getting around, the tumor in the end being half her body size sticking out from her left side. Still the vet said its not bothering her, then a week later we noticed Angel had a little tumor so my mum said thats it they are going. Not in a nasty way but we had them 2 years and they were my 9 year old sisters and it wasnt right for her to grow up with rats that werent right and that.
We were all upset when the vet put them down, but it was for the best and would love some more one day.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oo and these


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont have any naked rats any more but here are some past ones i bred.


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for all the pictures guys! They are so cute I love them  cant wait to get my girls :2thumb:
edit: its a shame you don't breed them anymore kell, I would have loved to get a couple off you


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

All of these are gone now *sigh* But here you go...

Doozer and Mokey:










From left to right: Fraggle, Merlin, and Arthur










Top to bottom: Doozer, Merlin, and Logan


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Evangeline said:


> Im not being horrible, are they all cold and weird when you touch them? Or all warm? Im just intrigued about how they survive as I know I get bloody cold in the middle of summer sometimes without clothes on in the night and that.
> Do the other rats accept them too?


 
They are very warm and just like furry rats.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i will be back with pics of mine  lol


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Eee I'm jealous. I am a late advocate of the naked critters but now think they're adorable! I think it's because they look so alien-like, yet wise.


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> Eee I'm jealous. I am a late advocate of the naked critters but now think they're adorable! I think it's because they look so alien-like, yet wise.


I didnt get it at first either, I thought they looked like ugly scrotums lol but then I met some and they are so lovely! they feel amazing, really soft  Im going to get 2 girls in a few months, so excited


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I like anything that looks a bit 'different' - probably why I'm stuck with my boyfriend! 

But no, they're adorable! Definitely something I'd consider getting in the future. Look forward to seeing pics of your girls when you get them


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> They are very warm and just like furry rats.


alot warmer, and they are super sweet ratties! full of personality! ide say more so than fluffers! mines nuts! love him to bits! be gutted when his time comes :'( 

heres my baby boy mr zommers (aka zombie) only good pictures i have off him and this was the day i got him at 6 weeks old lol! hes alot bigger and fatter now! and less fur on his face and arms


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweep and Sooty










Roxy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw Valerie - that first one is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

catastrophyrat said:


> image
> image
> 
> Sweep and Sooty
> ...


awwwww :flrt: and i think its really funny you come from berkshire :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ok i promised ones of mine here we go

gonzo









mogwai


















rogue

















past hairless


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

it's so tempting to get a bald rat.Here are my dutch marked hairless mice


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

sarahc said:


> it's so tempting to get a bald rat.Here are my dutch marked hairless mice
> 
> 
> 
> image


omg they are amazing! lush :notworthy:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

sarahc said:


> it's so tempting to get a bald rat.Here are my dutch marked hairless mice
> 
> 
> 
> image


Ohh they are lovely :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the mice are kind of cute, but those wrinkly little rats I have to admit I find them really odd and slightly scary to look at....I just cant stop looking!! 

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

sarahc said:


> it's so tempting to get a bald rat.Here are my dutch marked hairless mice
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
Those are PERFECT, Sarah!! I NEED some! :lol2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

They were all funny but the last one makes me sad


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just can't get past the fact that a lot of the nekkid rats look a bit like they have 'warty' skin! Whereas the mice don't.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cillah said:


> They were all funny but the last one makes me sad


 
Me too as it actually bruises the skin to pick a sphynx up like that:devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

that picture wasn't showing when I looked at the thread - the last photo I saw was the white persian.

I'm so unimpressed with that last one!


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

yea i thought that last one was sad


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Those are PERFECT, Sarah!! I NEED some! :lol2:


next time I'm up your way I shall give you your very own to make you smile.


----------

